
You’ll never guess where Russian spies are hiding their control servers - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/06/russian-hackers-turn-to-britney-spears-for-help-concealing-espionage-malware/
======
Afton
For those who hate clickbait titles:

""" a recently discovered backdoor Trojan used comments posted to Britney
Spears's official Instagram account to locate the control server that sends
instructions and offloads stolen data to and from infected computers. """

~~~
dwaltrip
I did a double take when I read the title. For a moment, I thought it must be
parody.

When the actual content is already quite intriguing, an over the top
clickbaitification like this becomes nausea inducing.

------
BoiledCabbage
This article is actually pretty incredible.

This is a systemic problem in computing. Knowing what is contained in the code
running on your machine. What's the solution? Is there one? Force all users to
compile all code before running?

And does that even really solve it?

~~~
beagle3
How about medicine? Force patients to compound it themselves?

(And just wait for the intersection, smart medicine, when the NSA inserts
nanobots into tylenol to better spy on the population. I don't think that
would be too far fetched after the technology gets sufficiently advanced).

------
hooch
Might this explain what's going on with the US presidential Twitter feed?

~~~
ddmf
covfefe?

------
zalebz
Although this is certainly a clever method of obfuscation, the most shocking
thing in this article is that Britney Spears has an active instagram

